# Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank



## A@lrounder (31. Mai 2016)

Petri zusammen,

ich suche für das Feedern an einem Fluß ( mittlere Strömung ) eine Feederrute. Jetzt such ich aber keine "einfache" Feederrute sondern eine die trotz 70-100gr WG einen DÜNNEN Blank hat. Ich bin jemand der sehr gerne sehr fein fischt und da zählt bei mir auch der Durchmesser eines Rutenblanks 

Mir ist in einem Video auf einer Online-Plattform die Browning Sphere Feeder aufgefallen. Auf den ersten Blick ein sehr schöner Stock mit schön dünnem Blank. Kostenpunkt um die 230 Euro ( die ich auch bezahlen würde ) 

Kennt ihr vielleicht ähnliche Ruten in dieser Preisklasse ( sehr gerne auch günstiger ) =)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

P.S.: Gefeedert wird mit Futterkorb auf Barben, Nasen und sonstige Friedfische


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank*

Die FTM/Tubertini Next Generation Serie ist auch recht schlank.

http://youtu.be/OXcZlZzi38A


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank*

Preston !
Dutchmaster-Serie


----------



## Andal (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank*

Tricast......


----------



## Tricast (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank*

Hardcore Fishing Peter van der Willik oder Daiwa Tournament Feederrute um noch welche zu nennen.

Die P.v.d.Willik fischt Susanne, und die findet die Ruten spitze.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## FeederAnglerBaWü (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank*

Also die neue Serie von Pvdw ist echt gut und jeden Cent Wert. 
Habe gelesen das er auch in Unna auf der Messe ist dieses Jahr.

Weiss einer von euch welche Serien es alles gibt und welche die beste war ? 
Ich hört es gibt grün blau rot und die neue .
Blau, grün Und die neue  sollen wohl mit die besten sein . Weiss jemand was darüber? 

Hätte die Möglichkeit 8 Blaue von 3.50m bis 4.50 m inkl original spitzen  für nen schmalen Taler zu bekommen. 

LG Chris


----------



## Dieter02 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank*

Ich selbst habe eine Daiwa Windcast.
Hat eine schmalen Blank und kostenpunkt war bei Händler um die Ecke 90€.
http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
Meine hat 120gr WG


----------



## KxKx2 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank*

Ich habe die Sphere gefischt. Der Rollenhalter hat mir nicht so gut gefallen, ist aber reine Geschmacksache.
 Die Rutenblanks sind auf Leichtigkeit getrimmt.
 Also schön aufpassen, das du damit nirgendwo aneckst. Sonst hast du statt einer dreiteiligen, eine vierteilige Rute:c
 Ich würde mir eine andere Browning holen, z.B, die Viper2 

 Gruß,Klaus


----------



## Matrix85 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank*

Ohhh oh, dann hast du ja die Qual der Wahl  
Wie schon oben genannt, die üblichen verdächtigen wie die Preston Dutchmaster Serie ist sicher eine gute Wahl. 

Bei der Browning Sphere ist der Griff wirklich ungewöhnlich, müsste man ein Tag Fischen und mal testen. Vom Blank und Aktion der Rute, 1a 

Ich werfe noch die Matrix Legend Feeder ins Rennen. Für deine Ansprüche ideal. Dünner leichter Blank, schöner Griff und trotz dem starken Rückrad der Rute sehr weich und parabolisch im Drill. 

Gruß und Petri heil


----------



## FeederAnglerBaWü (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ohhh oh, dann hast du ja die Qual der Wahl
> Wie schon oben genannt, die üblichen verdächtigen wie die Preston Dutchmaster Serie ist sicher eine gute Wahl.
> 
> Bei der Browning Sphere ist der Griff wirklich ungewöhnlich, müsste man ein Tag Fischen und mal testen. Vom Blank und Aktion der Rute, 1a
> ...




Wieviel sind denn von der Legend Serie schon gebrochen? 
Sclass Serie hat ja bisschen Problem damit gehabt .. Genau wie die Light Modelle der Masterpeace snakeskin Serie. 

Ich würde dir ne neue pvdw empfehlen.. bezahlbar .. dünn.  Leicht und stabil 

LG


----------



## Matrix85 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank*

Das der Blank einer Legend Feeder oder Horizont Feeder beim angeln bricht halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Das der Blank einer Legend Feeder oder Horizont Feeder beim angeln bricht halte ich für ein Gerücht.


Das geht schon..aber zum Umgang mit rel. filigranen Feederruten,hatte sich ja M.Weigang mal im Video zu den NG Ruten geäussert.

Die mögen (neben Macken im Blank durch Steine etc.) halt weder overloading noch unsaubere Gewaltwürfe auf Teufel komm raus.

Für ausgesprochene Grobmotoriker gibts haltbareres.


----------



## Matrix85 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Feederrute mit DÜNNEM Blank*

Stimmt RaubfischerPG, 
so eine Rute bekommt man nur mit roher Gewalt kaputt. 

Wenn ich auf 60-70meter Distanz Fische , zieh ich beim werfen auch voll durch und die legend Feeder hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.


----------

